# To bring or not to bring



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi There
I am hoping someone can give me some advice on another item that we can't decide whether to bring with us or leave behind....the garden strimmer... we were going to bring it with us but after talking today about the heat, the lack of rain, now we are in two minds whether to find it a new home before we leave, so if someone could help solve another dilemma that would be wonderful lol.
Thanks in advance....and only 18 days until we are finally over and even more questions begin lol.
Thanks
Sandra


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It would depend on whether you will have a garden with anything that is worth strimming. 
If you have bougainvillea for example it grows like weeds and needs pruning several times a season to keep it under control.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Bring it, weeds grow fast here, particularly during the spring. No sooner have I strimmed our garden the little devils are popping up again.
Don't forget, anything you bring and find you don't need can easily be sold; either advertising yourselves or through one of the many second hand shops around.


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you both so much for your replies, yes it makes sense to bring it just in case....one thing less to think about now lol.
Thanks again
Sandra


----------

